# Chihuahua Portrait (Oil/canvas)



## cfralic (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm not sure if I mentioned this in any of my posts yet, but I am a working artist, and I have done dog portraits before. One in particular was of a chihuahua x named "Benny". It's a 1'x1'ft oil on canvas, getting a bit old now but still cute. 











My ultimate goal is to complete my master's degree, which I'm 2 years into. I don't usually paint dogs but in the summers I do commission work for extra cash.  My usual work is different- sort of neo-realism/surrealism and on a much larger scale. 

Anyways, that's me. Any other fine artists out here?​


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

That is fantastic work and Benny is adorable! <3


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I love that pic!


----------



## Smokey (Aug 19, 2014)

I absolutely adore your painting of the chi. I am an artist and I have 4 chis---it's obvious that you've caught their spirit. Thanks for sharing., Smokey


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

We are visual artists of a different sort over here! I graduated with my BFA in 2009 and I work in theatre/events/performance art on the design side.
I love surrealism, particularly giant scale surrealism. One of my favorite playwrights to read, Federico Lorca was really influenced by surrealists (he was deeply in love with Dali- that had a lot to do with it!). That's kinda how i feel, I am in love with surrealism but not quite doing it myself! Theatre is a bit of a different beast, as far as saying what my style is because I am at the mercy of whatever project hires me (oh the woes of an artist trying to pay bills) but I really have a soft spot for postmdernism. If I could just work on Samuel Beckett plays for the rest of my life I'd be a happy lady!

I love your chi painting by the way! Just love the expression on his face.


----------



## cfralic (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks *lulu'smom* and *Chiluv04*!

Ah yes *doginthedesert*, postmodernism- I just finished a summer class about issues in contemporary art and had to do a very difficult presentation on Jacques Lacan: I picked the reading because it was short, my was that a big mistake! Definitely the most difficult reading I could've picked! I'd love to read something influenced by surrealism. I will have to Google him.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i love love it  great job! fellow artist here too but i haven't painted for years. i love surrealism and just animals in general :] here's one of my works im proud of 

this was taken by a webcam...u know those webcam days LOL








and this one was back in highschool. i was way into this one. took me 2 weeks


----------



## cfralic (Aug 17, 2014)

Good job *pigeonsheep*, you should keep making art that is really great for a high school painting (and webcam days, haha).


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cfralic said:


> Good job *pigeonsheep*, you should keep making art that is really great for a high school painting (and webcam days, haha).


Lmao I been tryin to find time for it. But between workin part time and doing my homemade pet product business and takin care of the pups its hectic


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Such great talent here.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful painting!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

That's beautiful! You really are talented!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Great work! LOVE the Chihuahua X one. You are very talented!


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

Beautiful! I love the expression


----------

